# معلومات عن الدهان



## محمدفؤاد (17 يونيو 2007)

الدهانات 
:63: ​

العدد المستخدمه :-
1: البروش 2: طقم مشط
3:الروله 4: كف معجون
5: طقم سكاكين 6: فرشه مستديره
تمريــــــــن :-
دهان الزيت على حائط على المحاره 
خطوات الدهان :-
1: مراشمه الحوائط اى ازاله الرايش من على السطح وجعله مستوى بدون اى بروزات 
2: تجليخ الحائط ( ماء + غراء ) تعمل على تماسك الحوائط او تعضيم والتماسك لحبيبات الرمل وسد الفراغات 
_طريقه التجليخ :-_
نحضر الغراء ونسخنه حتى ينصهر وذلك بأضافه الماء وتكون عمليه تقديريه بنسب لاتزيد عن 
( 9لتر ماء : 1ك غراء ) ​


3: سحب الحوائط سكينه معجون أولى .
الخامات المستخدمه لعمل معجونه زيتيه :-
أ : غراء (يتم تحضيره بنفس طريقه التجليخ غراء + ماء )
ب: زيت (سائل لونه عسلى )
ج: زنك
د: سيبداج ( بدره لونها ابيض )​


مثال لعمل واحد كيلو معجون زيتى 1000 جرام :-
يجب توزيع 1000 جرام على الخامات أولا بحيث يكون السيبداج نصف الكميه ويكون الغراء والزيت متساويين ويكملهم الزنك بحيث يكون اقل منهم فى الكميه ​

(200 جم غراء + 200جم زيت + 100جم زنك +500 جم سيبداج )​

طريقه الخلط :-
نخلط الغراء + الزيت اولا ثم نضع الالزنك ونضربهم مع بعضهم البعض ثم نضيف السيبداج​​


فائده المواد المستخدمه فى المعجون :-
غراء : ماده ماسكه أو رابطه 
زيت : تعطى المعجون ليونه
سيبداج : ماده مالئه للفراغات او المسامات 
زنك : ماده منعمه للمعجون
طريقه حساب المساحه التى يعطيها المعجون :- 
حسب شكل السطح وملمسه من حيث الخشونه والنعومه حيث ان السطح الناعم يستهلك كميه اقل من المعجون والسطح الذى يحتوى على بروزات او غير مستوى يجب زياده كميه المعجون 
طريقه تخزين المعجون :-
نضع كميه ماء على سطح المعجون .
4: نترك السطح ليجف ثم نقوم بعمل سنفره السطح وتنعيمه باستخدام سنفره خشابى
5: سحب السطح سكينه معجون ثانيه يجب ان تكون سكينه المعجون الثانيه عكس السكينه الاولى فى الاتجاه لتلاشى عيوب السكينه الاولى ممكن نعطى المعجون المستخدم فى السكينه التانيه لون مثل اضافه بعض الاكسيد او لاكيه اى لون مميز حتى يظهر مناطق العيوب .
6: نترك السطح ليجف ثم نقوم بالسفنره ولكن سنفره ناعمه حتى لا يخدش السطح . ممكن ان نستخدم ورق السنفره المستخدم بعد السكينه الاولى اذا صلحت 
7: دهان السطح وجة بطانه زيتيه يجب ان تكون نسبه السيوله فيها عاليهحتى يتشبع بيها المعجون جيدا وذلك عن طريق زياده الماده السائله ​


مكونات بوية البطانه الزيتيه :-
1: زيت 
2: نفط ( جاز _ كيروسين ابيض )
3: زنك (ماده مالئه للفراغات ورابطه )
4: سانيتون ( هى الماده الرابطه للبطانه )​ 
مثال عمل واحد كيلو بطانه زيت :-
نضيف 300 جم زيت ثم نضيف 300جم نفط ونقلبهم جيدا ثم نضيف 200جم زنك ثم 200 جم سانيتون​ 
ملحوظه :- 
لابد من تقليل السانيتون والزنك لتكون البطانه اكثر سيوله ويتشبع بيها المعجون​ 
8: تلقيط السطح باستخدام المعجون اذا ظهر اماكن هابطه .
9: نتركها لتجف ثم نقوم بسنفره السطح بسنفره خشابى ناعمه حتى لا نجرح السطح .
10: دهان اماكن التلقيط ان وجدت ببويه البطانه .
11: دهان السطح وجهة تشطيب ( زيت + نفط + زنك + سانيتون + اللون المطلوب (لاكيه ) ) ​ 
​

دهان البلاستيك على الحوائط​


1: ترشيم الحوائط .
2: تجليخ الحوائط .
3: سحب اول سكينه معجون طويله .
4: نترك السطح ليجف ثم نقوم بسنفره السطح .
5: سحب الحائط سكينه معجون عرضيه .
6: نترك السطح ليجف ثم نقوم بسنفره السطح .
7: دهان السطح وجهة بطانه بلاستيك + ماء حتى يكون اكثر سيوله ليتشبع بيه المعجون نسبه البلاستيك للماء ( 3 : 1 )
8: دهان السطح وجهة تشطيب بلاستيك مع تقليل نسبه الماء + اللون المطلوب ( اللوان مائيه او أكسيد + ماء ) او نحضر اللون جاهز دون تضريبه .​​




دهان اللاكيه على الأخشاب​
1: سنفره الخشب وتنعيمها بسنفره خشابى .
2: معالجه البروز والعقد الموجوده فى الخشب عن طريق كيها بالثوم أو الجملاكا أو السبرتو .
3: سحب الخشب سكينه معجون فى اتجاه سمره ((الياف)) الخشب .​
4: سنفره الخشب بعد تركه ليجف .
5: سحب الخشب سكينه معجون عكس الأولى .
6: سنفره الخشب بعد تركه ليجف .
7: دهان الخشب وجهة لاكيه مخفف بالنفط ( كيروسين )
8: دهان وجهة لاكيه تشطيب . ​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (22 يونيو 2007)

اخي الكريم، لو استخدمت أحرف سهلة القراءة لكان أفضل،جزاك الله خير


----------



## ناجح حسين محمد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خشبه (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## إسلام علي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومات عن الدهان*​ العدد المستخدمة 
البروش ــ طقم مشط ــ الرولة ــ كف معجون ــ طقم سكاكين ــ فرشه مستديرة
تمريــــــــن 
دهان الزيت على حائط على المحارة 
خطوات الدهان 
@ مراشمة الحوائط أي إزالة الرايش من على السطح وجعله مستوى بدون أي بروزات 
تجليخ الحائط ( ماء + غراء ) تعمل على تماسك الحوائط أو تعضيم وتماسك حبيبات الرمل وسد الفراغات 
طريقه التجليخ 
نحضر الغراء ونسخنه حتى ينصهر وذلك بإضافة الماء وتكون عمليه تقديريه بنسب لا تزيد عن 
9لتر ماء إلى 1 كجم غراء

@ سحب الحوائط سكينه معجون أولى
الخامات المستخدمة لعمل معجونة زيتية 
غراء (يتم تحضيره بنفس طريقه التجليخ غراء + ماء)
زيت (سائل لونه عسلي(
زنك
سيبداج ( بدرة لونها أبيض (

مثال
 لعمل واحد كيلو معجون زيتي 1000 جرام 
يجب توزيع 1000 جرام على الخامات أولاً بحيث يكون السيبداج نصف الكمية ويكون الغراء والزيت متساويين ويكملهم الزنك بحيث يكون أقل منهم في الكمية

200 جم غراء + 200جم زيت + 100جم زنك +500 جم سيبداج 

طريقة الخلط 
نخلط الغراء + الزيت أولاً 
ثم نضع الزنك ونضربهم مع بعضهم البعض
 ثم نضيف السيبداج

فائدة المواد المستخدمة في المعجون 
غراء : ماده ماسكة أو رابطة 
زيت : تعطى المعجون ليونة
سيبداج : مادة مالئة للفراغات أو المسام  
زنك : مادة منعمة للمعجون
طريقه حساب المساحة التي يعطيها المعجون 
حسب شكل السطح وملمسه من حيث الخشونة و النعومة حيث أن السطح الناعم يستهلك كمية أقل من المعجون والسطح الذي يحتوى على بروزات أو غير مستوى يجب زيادة كمية المعجون 
طريقة تخزين المعجون 
نضع كمية ماء على سطح المعجون

@ نترك السطح ليجف ثم نقوم بعمل صنفرة السطح وتنعيمه باستخدام صنفرة خشابي
@سحب السطح سكينة معجون ثانية يجب أن تكون سكينة المعجون الثانية عكس السكينة الأولى في الاتجاه لتلاشى عيوب السكينة الأولى ممكن نعطى المعجون المستخدم في السكينة الثانية لون مثل إضافة بعض الأكسيد أو لاكيه أي لون مميز حتى يظهر مناطق العيوب
@ نترك السطح ليجف ثم نقوم بالصنفرة ولكن صنفرة ناعمة حتى لا يخدش السطح ممكن أن نستخدم ورق الصنفرة المستخدم بعد السكينة الأولى إذا صلحت 
@ دهان السطح وجه بطانة زيتية يجب أن تكون نسبة السيولة فيها عاليه حتى يتشبع بها المعجون جيداً وذلك عن طريق زيادة المادة السائلة

مكونات بوية البطانة الزيتية 
زيت 
 جاز ( كيروسين أبيض(
زنك (مادة مالئة للفراغات ورابطة)
سانيتون ( هي المادة الرابطة للبطانة)

مثال 
لعمل واحد كيلو بطانة زيت 
نضيف 300 جم زيت ثم نضيف 300 جم جاز ونقلبهم جيدا ثم نضيف 200 جم زنك ثم 200 جم سانيتون

ملحوظة 
لابد من تقليل السانيتون والزنك لتكون البطانة أكثر سيولة ويتشبع بها المعجون

@ تلقيط السطح باستخدام المعجون إذا ظهر أماكن هابطة
@ نتركها لتجف ثم نقوم بصنفرة السطح بصنفرة خشابي ناعمة حتى لا نجرح السطح
@ دهان أماكن التلقيط إن وجدت ببوية البطانة
@ دهان السطح وجهة تشطيب ( زيت + نفط + زنك + سانيتون + اللون المطلوب (لاكيه))

دهان البلاستيك على الحوائط

1 ترشيم الحوائط 
2 تجليخ الحوائط 
3 سحب أول سكينه معجون طويلة 
4 نترك السطح ليجف ثم نقوم بصنفرة السطح 
5 سحب الحائط سكينه معجون عرضية 
6 نترك السطح ليجف ثم نقوم بصنفرة السطح 
7 دهان السطح وجهة بطانة بلاستيك + ماء حتى يكون أكثر سيولة ليتشبع به المعجون نسبة البلاستيك للماء 3 : 1 
8 دهان السطح وجهة تشطيب بلاستيك مع تقليل نسبه الماء + اللون المطلوب ( الألوان مائية أو أكسيد + ماء ) أو نحضر اللون جاهز دون تضريبة 

دهان اللاكية على الأخشاب

1 صنفرة الخشب وتنعيمها بصنفرة خشابي 
2 معالجة البروز والعقد الموجودة في الخشب عن طريق كيها بالثوم أو الجملاكا أو السبرتو 
3 سحب الخشب سكينة معجون في اتجاه سمرة ((ألياف)) الخشب 

4 صنفرة الخشب بعد تركه ليجف 
5 سحب الخشب سكينة معجون عكس الأولى 
6 صنفرة الخشب بعد تركه ليجف 
7 دهان الخشب وجه لاكيه مخفف بالكيروسين 
8 دهان وجه لاكيه تشطيب


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ محمد فؤاد على شرح مكونات مواد الدهان وايضا شكرا للاخ بشر جزاهم الله خير الدعاء


----------



## ahmed260 (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخى على المعلومات الممتازة وزاد الله من علمك وكل من يساعدالاخريين


----------



## محمد علاونه (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين,,,..........................................


----------



## dragony2000 (24 يونيو 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الليبي2008 (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخى على المعلومات


----------



## omyousuf (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا للاخ محمد فؤاد على شرح مكونات مواد الدهان وايضا شكرا للاخ بشر جزاهم الله خيرا
معلومات مفيدة جدا وكنت ابحث عنها
*


----------



## descovery_2000 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي العزيز 
بارك الله بك


----------



## roseeg (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير على المجهود بس لو فى اماكنية تكتب اسم كتاب يكون شارح بالتفصيل اكون شاكرة


----------



## alabib83 (14 فبراير 2010)

*استفسار*

الاخ الكريم/هل يمكن دهان زيت على بلاستيك وكيف يتم هذا
وشكرا فى انتظار الرد


----------



## alabib83 (14 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الكريم /هل يكن دهان زيت على بلاستيك وكيف يتم هذا فى انتظار الرد 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## سناء محمود (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم،
هل يمكن عمل مادة دهان مكونة من الجير والاسبيداج وكيف


----------



## علي الاسمر (22 مايو 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر وتسلم اياديكم


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## taha aref (23 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## Hanzal (11 مايو 2011)

very useful subject


----------



## wafaa_shaheen1958 (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة الف شكر


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## voldemorte (8 مارس 2014)

أرجو من سيادتكم شرح طريقة دهان الغراء وهل يستخدم بعد المحارة مباشرة ولا لازم معجون وطبقة البرايمر وما هو الحل الاوفر


----------



## الباحث2010 (11 مارس 2014)

مشكور


----------



## iaia2100 (25 مارس 2014)

مشكور يا اخى


----------

